# Made a bunch of rolls.....



## jeffesonm (Dec 5, 2009)

So I thought it might be good to bake some buns to go with the pulled pork I made for our after-Thanksgiving turkey deep fry party.

No pics of the mixing but I basically combined all the ingredients in a huge bowl and mixed with a spoon.  When it was mostly combined  I turned it out onto the counter and kneaded for about 6-8 minutes.  It was over 10 lbs total which is definitely the biggest batch of dough I've made to date... any bigger and I think I need a mixer.

I have two ovens but one is not very accurate, so I could only bake two trays of rolls at a time.  I therefore divided the dough mass in two and let one rise inside and the other on the back porch.  The cooler air outside will delay the rise of the one batch a bit so it should be ready when the other one comes out of the oven.


Inside batch....




Outside batch...




Divided and shaped the first batch...




And the second batch...


----------



## jeffesonm (Dec 5, 2009)

Rising in the oven... few mugs of boiling water makes for a warm, high humidity environment.




Baking in the oven...




All done!


----------



## alx (Dec 5, 2009)

Nice looking rolls.The water definetly helps....


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 5, 2009)

Man those looks so good and yummo too. I wish me or the ewife could do that but maybe if I tried to I could do it. But keep it up for tose are some awesome rolls. Now just do some pork and you'll have PP sammies.


----------

